# Some specialist questions for a move from Germany to Mexico



## Pfaelzer (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello all, this is my first post in this forum. For my background: I am a German, have worked abroad on all continents for more than a decade, but have never really lived in other places. Now, work probably gives me the opportunity to move to Mexico City for real.

I know Mexico pretty well, but I have a couple of logistical questions and would appreciate any information:

- Of course I know that the electricity system is different than in Germany. However, is there the chance to convert the installations so that my German equipment would work. Things such as washing machine, dishwasher, stereo; What about TV, don't they have different standards that impede them from working?

- Is there a possibility to receive German television in Mexico? I am not speaking of Deutsche Welle, but rather of ARD/ZDF via Satellite, or maybe even our Sky television system. Obviously, I am mainly interested in German football...

- Good German delicatessen, butcher, baker in DF?

- The first quotes of moving companies are in the range of 6-8.000 EUR for a 20ft container. Any tips with regards to that?

My questions seem a little bit too much Germany-heavy, but I guess I would like to understand how much I would have to miss certain things from my homeplace.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Pfaelzer said:


> …
> - Of course I know that the electricity system is different than in Germany. However, is there the chance to convert the installations so that my German equipment would work. Things such as washing machine, dishwasher, stereo; What about TV, don't they have different standards that impede them from working?
> 
> - Is there a possibility to receive German television in Mexico? I am not speaking of Deutsche Welle, but rather of ARD/ZDF via Satellite, or maybe even our Sky television system. Obviously, I am mainly interested in German football...
> ...


I will give you some info about a couple of your questions. I can't help with the others.

- Electricity. Mexico uses the 120 V, 60 hz with US style plugs and outlets. Electronic equipment designed to work on either 120V or 240 V will have no trouble, you just need an adapter for the different style outlets. Things like washing machines, I am not sure, but I doubt that they will function on the lower voltage. Not sure about TV. Look at the label on the power supply. There is satellite TV here, but you won't be looking at the same satellites. However, soccer is very popular here and lots of people follow European teams so you will certainly get some of it.

- You will no doubt find German specialty foods in DF, it is a huge city. Whether you consider them good, I don't know. Also, there probably will not be a lot of them, so it might not be convenient depending on where you live. Another option is to grow to like the kinds of foods that are available in Mexico. The longer I stay in Mexico, the fewer things I think about that are not readily available.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

if you are building a new home it could have 220V electric installed but you would have to supply all outlets. If you wanted to do the whole house in 220V you would also need a supply of light bulbs, switches and bases if they are different.. Owners of any type of rental would never agree to pull new wire, even if the conduit was big enough to hold the extra cable. 
... It seems most people in Mexico work hard just to pick up satellite TV from the USA and Canada, I doubt you will ever see TV from Germany on satellite in Mexico DF, ever. They do show a lot of soccer, International games and all, but to follow a team in Germany you may need to stream it over the internet.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Pfaelzer said:


> Hello all, this is my first post in this forum. For my background: I am a German, have worked abroad on all continents for more than a decade, but have never really lived in other places. Now, work probably gives me the opportunity to move to Mexico City for real.
> 
> I know Mexico pretty well, but I have a couple of logistical questions and would appreciate any information:
> 
> ...


Hallo, Wie gehts!

Try Selva Negra, MIna 7 Coyoacán, ph 015556583305 (delikatessen)

We have washers, dryers, dishwashers, etc in Mexico, I would recommend to buy them here, I do have 2 other german friends who brought everything from Germany and had to change ALL the electrical system. Even they do not know if it was worth it.

Tschüss!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is probably not worth the expense to ship anything. As stated above, Mexico has what you need and the electric/electronic items will be made for the local system. Since electric rates are high, using transformers will only increase your consumption.
Travel as light as possible. I know that the disposal of beloved items is difficult, but the end result will make you happier.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

One of my best friends in Mexico is now sharing his apartment with his aged mother, who was born and grew up in Germany. I know she gets some sort of German TV on their cable service, and since she is a sports fiend, I'll bet it includes German football. If you like, I can ask him for details.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree that you should plan to buy washing machine, dishwasher, and other large appliances in Mexico. I moved from Egypt in 2007 and had the same dilemma. In the end I shipped only my computer, which was designed for international voltages, and bought everything else here. Appliances manufactured for sale in Mexico are normally rated at 127v and intended to handle average fluctuations. Mine are Bosch brand and have performed well for six years. Your stereo may be okay, but check the specifications as others suggest.

Even in La Paz we have Germans selling home made sausages and bread, so you're sure to find something similar in Mexico City, which is many times larger and more cosmopolitan. Best of luck with your move and your work in Mexico!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

makaloco said:


> Even in La Paz we have Germans selling home made sausages and bread, so you're sure to find something similar in Mexico City, which is many times larger and more cosmopolitan. Best of luck with your move and your work in Mexico!


I haven't seen Germans selling sausages and bread in Mexico City though there may a store or two somewhere in the city. I'll have to ask my friend's mother if she knows of one.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's a link to the Goethe Institute in Mexico City: Mexiko - Willkommen beim Goethe-Institut in Mexiko - Goethe-Institut . They might be able to help you with some of your questions.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I haven't seen Germans selling sausages and bread in Mexico City though there may a store or two somewhere in the city. I'll have to ask my friend's mother if she knows of one.


Have you been to Coyoacan's Selva Negra?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Have you been to Coyoacan's Selva Negra?


Nope. Don't go to Coyoacan much.


----------



## Pfaelzer (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent, so far that is great advice. 

I think that with electronic appliances it really might not be worthwhile to ship them, but rather to try to sell them used at home and buy new stuff in Mexico.

For the other questions, I still welcome any advice that comes through the experts here...

It is not that I have a problem with Mexican food, culture or appliances. I am quite cosmopolitan in that regard, having spent lots of time in Latin America for work over the last 15 years. Only, for a definitive move, I would like to retain some of the stuff of my home country.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

220 Vac in Mexico is 2 phases, 60 Hz. In Europe they use 230 Vac, single phase, 50 Hz. Leave your appliances in Germany....and at the price that you got for the container, sell all but the most precious stuff and buy new stuff here.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

*220 volts*



johnmex said:


> 220 Vac in Mexico is 2 phases, 60 Hz. In Europe they use 230 Vac, single phase, 50 Hz. Leave your appliances in Germany....and at the price that you got for the container, sell all but the most precious stuff and buy new stuff here.


Correct !!
I have some 220 VAC items that I brought with me from the U.S. (air compressor; electric dryer; welder) and they work fine, but like johnmex says, that's different than the European (and worldwide) 220 volts. 
When we built our house in MexCity, it was easy & cheap to get them to add a few 220 outlets in select areas of the house and I'm glad they did.


----------



## guille222 (Jun 22, 2013)

Your life will be easier if you buy new electronics in Mexico; dealing with the customs it's not easy, you will have to pay more and you never know if the equipment will arrive safely and without damages from the trip. There are several German companies like Miele and you can get very nice stuff; you won't miss your high-tech stuff in here! You can find everything in this huge city

Concerning the German food, get in touch with the German community. Contact the German Sports club if you live in the south of the city; if you work/live in Santa Fe, get to know people from the German Business Centre; there is plenty of German companies. Of course that there are German TV Channels. There are plenty of German women who cook bread and typical German food & cakes! There are Gourmet shops where you can find several German/European products as "La Castellana" and "City Market". Get in touch with the German community as well as to the Swiss community. However, I highly recommend you to experience food and life in Mexico; normally Germans like it!! ---PS. Don't drink water from the tap!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

On an April, 2013 visit to Mexico City, we located both the Pastelería Alemana and the Delihaus Rothenburg, around the block from each other in what I think is Colonia Escandon, although they might actually be in Colonia Condesa. Theye are a block or two to the east of the Russian Embassy.

I wasn't at all impressed with the sausage offerings at Rothenburg, but I was seriously impressed by the high prices on canned and bottled imports. Others may feel differently. At any rate, we didn't buy anything. The deli sandwiches seemed popular.

The Pastelería Alemana was more attractive, with some heavy tortes for sale but the apfelstrudel looked very good. They also have a restaurant in the patio, with reasonably priced German comida. We didn't try anything there, either.

EDIT: Delihaus Rothenburg:
Benjamin Hill 19-A casi esq. c/ Circuito Interior (Revolución), Col. Condesa, D.F.


Pastelería Alemana:
Carlos B Zetina #8, Mexico City, MX.
55 16 33 34


----------

